# Mediashare server info



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

You can find info about server programs for Mediashare in the Tips & Resources subforum:

TVersity
Twonky
MediaTomb (Linux and Mac)
Playon


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

GregLee said:


> You can find info about server programs for Mediashare in the Tips & Resources subforum:
> 
> TVersity
> Twonky
> ...


They are probably in the wrong place, but there are some threads relating to EyeConnect for the Mac in the HD receiver forum:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150994
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150994&highlight=eyeconnect


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have had very good luck with PlayOn for Video and just using the built in Windows Media Connect (or Media Connect) for music. Both work very good.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish we could stream mkv (x264) to our HRxx units.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I wish we could stream mkv (x264) to our HRxx units.


Ya, it would be convenient if it worked well.

I find that it is just easier to get a dedicated media box like the WDTV Live. $100 and it plays just about anything


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Ya, it would be convenient if it worked well.
> 
> I find that it is just easier to get a dedicated media box like the WDTV Live. $100 and it plays just about anything


WDTV? You've perked my interest. Can it stream mkv and x264 that are ummm downloaded from torrents? !Devil_lol


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes. I run 8gb 1080p mkv files through mine. Plenty of free and legal torrents out there for more obscure content:
http://newteevee.com/2007/03/03/ten-sites-for-free-and-legal-torrents/

It is amazing what it will play. It chokes on a few very high bitrate content files, but overall is great. The WDTV *Live* model is the one with networking and better audio decoding support.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I considered getting the WD TV Live, but my DVR player died and I went for a Samsung BD-C5500 which will also play streaming content, including Netflix, Blockbuster and Vudu. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to like Tversity (it plays with WMP12, Serviio and Samsung's own server) but for $160 I'm not complaining.


----------



## Willy1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there any way to have content on a NAS and have the HRs view/play them? Or can the HRs act as a NAS since they are always on and have network access? THanks.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Willy1 said:


> Is there any way to have content on a NAS and have the HRs view/play them? Or can the HRs act as a NAS since they are always on and have network access? THanks.


For the second question, no, unless you count serving to the DIRECTV2PC program. For the first question, probably yes. Mediashare is largely compatible with the DLNA standard (except for trick-play functionality), and DLNA is what NAS (all? mostly?) use.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

Grentz said:


> I have had very good luck with PlayOn for Video and just using the built in Windows Media Connect (or Media Connect) for music. Both work very good.


I have had very good luck with PlayOn for video also. My only issues have been the lack of descriptions for programs and navigating through the various menus. I find it much easier to use my PS3 to access PlayOn.

I just ordered a LG Blu-Ray player that is DLNA compliant and has been reported to work with PlayOn.


----------



## tsbrady1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got my system hooked up with MRV, I am using WMP/Win7 to view pictures throught my HR20-700s & H24-100, I don't care about video just pictures. It takes quite a while, like 3-5 minutes from when I first go to Menu, view pictures etc.. to actually start looking at pictures, is this normal? If I use something like Tversity would it be faster?


----------

